# Reasonably topical joke...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

After all the furore of horse meat being found in Tesco burgers, Primark are in the spotlight this week with camel toe being found in all their leggings.


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: we need pics :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: we need pics :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: we need pics :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

HA! :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------

